# Any Insight?



## pedalpower17 (Nov 9, 2017)

This one may be on sale soon.  I've requested more images, but for now this is all I have.  Manufacturer unknown.  Anyone have any insight to offer?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

we need the serial No. under BB (crank area). looks about a 1938-9 Schwinn? but what do I know.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Nov 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> we need the serial No. under BB (crank area). looks about a 1938-9 Schwinn? but what do I know.



Yep, I've requested the serial number, as well as photo of the head tube/badge.  Any chance this bike would of come with a tank, or was that feature introduced after the war?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

usually a tank, but pre-war hanging tanks are a bit pricy... stick a post war tank in the mean time maybe.


----------

